# Madrone Flames



## RogerC (Jun 23, 2020)

I just finished this and it took forever, it's the first and last time I work with Madrone (I think). The problem is constantly running into pockets of bad wood, but it was also somewhat of a blessing due to I didn't know what I was going to make so I started removing bad wood until an idea came. The other thing was trying to get a even smooth surface was difficult but I don't stop until I'm happy so it was a bunch of hours to complete it. I had the piece for 15-20 years and it was green when I bought it and a beautiful orange, well it dried and warped and oxidized turning very dark. I figured I would cut into it and the beautiful orange would be there again but not really so I don't think it will stay looking like this for long I will have the photos and a very dark sculpture. To finish it I pondered many different ways not wanting to use lacquer because I wanted a high gloss and with all the curves you always sand through when rubbing it out. I also didn't want to use oil because I tried that on Manzanita before and it made turn muddy brown, so I sanded it to 800 grit and then used 3m bristle sanders to bring it to a polished surface. From there I used jewelers rouge and buffing wheels followed with two coats of wax.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 11 | Sincere 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Just WOW! What an incredible piece of art! Might have taken a long time, but it was worth it! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, definitely worth the effort.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jun 23, 2020)

Ditto! Must have taken forever to sand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 23, 2020)

Another amazing piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 23, 2020)

Are you kidding me? How in the world did you make that? That belongs in a museum! Awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 23, 2020)

That is amazing! I don't have the patience to do anything like that. Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Your skill set and creative abilities blow me away. Awesome and inspirational. I can’t draw a straight line or a round circle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 23, 2020)

Gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2020)

That's amazing Roger! I can Imagine the time it took to achieve that surface... I have never worked with Madrone, but it sounds like it oxidizes like Desert Ironwood, the raw wood darkens pretty quick. Lacquer works to arrest it, wax not at all


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 23, 2020)

Absolutely superb.


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 23, 2020)

Roger that thing is so hot and on fire! The proportion is just spot on.

You can kick it up a notch if your heart desires in order to highlight this stellar piece further. What I mean by that is that the base (could be made slightly larger so there is more top surface area) should have an internal light in the base and use sandblasted glass or white thin onyx with brown veining as an inset on top of the base so that light comes up to provide uplight and additional glow to this exceptional sculpture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 23, 2020)

Well, I am just going to say ditto to what everyone else said, because otherwise I am speechless.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Jun 23, 2020)

Beautiful ! Amazing ! Wowzers !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 23, 2020)

Saweeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 23, 2020)

Inspiration is what I get from this 

what do you use to carve ?


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2020)

Roger, your work always blows me away, outstanding!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Jun 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is amazing! I don't have the patience to do anything like that. Great work


It tested mine.


----------



## RogerC (Jun 24, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Your skill set and creative abilities blow me away. Awesome and inspirational. I can’t draw a straight line or a round circle


No drawing skills required for this just go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC (Jun 24, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's amazing Roger! I can Imagine the time it took to achieve that surface... I have never worked with Madrone, but it sounds like it oxidizes like Desert Ironwood, the raw wood darkens pretty quick. Lacquer works to arrest it, wax not at all


I was going to use lacquer but with all curved surfaces rubbing it out I'd sand through constantly and my patience was running low. From what I read it would still oxidize with lacquer anyway, I don't know I wanted to be done.


----------



## RogerC (Jun 24, 2020)

Arn213 said:


> Roger that thing is so hot and on fire! The proportion is just spot on.
> 
> The only critical thing and what I would suggest is make that base work better in order to highlight this stellar piece. What I mean by that is that the base (could be made slightly larger so there is more top surface area) should have an internal light in the base and use sandblasted glass or white thin onyx with brown veining as an inset on top of the base so that light comes up to provide uplight and additional glow to this exceptional sculpture.


Thanks for the compliment and suggestion. I was thinking about adding light to the base and might still but I was ready to be done and wanted to photograph it before any oxidization occurred.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## RogerC (Jun 24, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> Inspiration is what I get from this
> 
> what do you use to carve ?


I use it all from die grinders down to a micro motor and chisels to scrapers, also custom made sanding sticks with velcro sandpaper and more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 2, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Just WOW! What an incredible piece of art! Might have taken a long time, but it was worth it! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jul 3, 2020)

Holy smokes that’s awesome. Great work, be proud of that and show it to all your guests! They will be as amazed as we all are.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 6, 2020)

That is insanely nice! Definitely artist level work on that piece.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2020)

Fantastic! Not enough superlatives to properly praise this piece! I think you’ve earned a beer... if you didn’t drink before starting this, I would guess there was at least a little temptation by the time you finished!


----------



## RogerC (Aug 7, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Fantastic! Not enough superlatives to properly praise this piece! I think you’ve earned a beer... if you didn’t drink before starting this, I would guess there was at least a little temptation by the time you finished!


There were many Mai Tai's involved in the creation of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 25, 2020)

That is amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

